# To Plug or Not to Plug Secondary Condensate Drains



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

We don't use the secondary drain here locally, but i do see the benefit. You could make the traps so that there's always water in both traps, but that would be some slim tolerances. And in the heating season, which is over 6 months here, both traps would be dry. So back to your original problem. Since we put our equipment in the basement, it's conditioned space so no one cares. I do see were attic units would suffer slightly. (even 3/4" pvc isn't going to let much air flow at all, especially when compared to the 1-2000cfm that you're pushing around) 

Pan float drains are available, and on some premium units they use conductivity instead. A single wire placed so that the water completes the circuit when it reaches a certain height. (less space and maintenance required) 

A thousand ways to skin a cat.... Personally i just check and empty my condensate drains when i change the filter. Both for my house and all of my customers. 

Cheers!


----------

